# iTunes Survey - Be honest...



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

_I found this on another site:_

*Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total:
How many hours or days of music: 

Sort by song title
First Song: 
Last Song: 

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 
Longest Song: 

Sort by album
First album: 
Last album: 

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -
Life -
Love -
Hate -
You -
Sex - *


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

How many songs total: *998*
How many hours or days of music: *2.9 days*

Sort by song title
First Song: *(Everything I Do) I Do It For You - Bryan Adams*
Last Song: *Zpatky Na Zem - Lety mimo* (Czech band  )

Sort by time
Shortest Song: *Parachutes - Coldplay*
Longest Song: *Cassandra Gemini (Digital Version) - The Mars Volta*

Sort by album
First album: 1 - Beatles
Last album: X&Y - Coldplay

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. *Megalomaniac - Incubus*
2. *Be Yourself - Audioslave*
3. *Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers*
4. *Fix You - Coldplay*
5. *Live Forever - Oasis*

First song that comes up on Shuffle: *No Attention - Soundgarden*

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - *12*
Life - *6*
Love - *50*
Hate - *0*
You - *139*
Sex - *2*


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My goodness if you must...

How many songs total: 2772
How many hours or days of music: 9.7 days 

Sort by song title
First Song: Passi feat Daddy Mory - +2 Soleil
Last Song: Steady & Co. - 風まかせ	

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Lex - The Call
Longest Song: Kanye West - Last Call

Sort by album
First album: 12 Memories (Travis)
Last album: 誰かの願いが叶うころ (Utada Hikaru)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Vanessa Carlton - Who's To Say
2. Sum 41 - Pieces
3. Fabulous ft. Tamia - Into You
4. Jimmy Eat World - Work
5. Snow Patrol - Run

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Caesars - Jerk it Out

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 3
Life - 30
Love -166
Hate - 26 (included wHATEver, etc. -- Hate only, 5)
You - 320
Sex - 11 (okay 26 counting Open Source Sex podcast, no further comments)


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How many songs total: 815
How many hours or days of music: 3 days
Size: 12.01 GB

Sort by song title
First Song: (Reach Up) For The Sunrise - Duran Duran
Last Song: Young Lust - Pink Floyd

Sort by time
Shortest Song: [Stef] - Linkin Park (Intro)
Longest Song: Troy (Video)

Sort by album
First album: (What's the Story) Morning Glory - Oasis
Last album: Word of Mouf - Ludacris

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Imagine - John Lennon
2. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
3. Christmas Song - John Lennon
4. Dead Disco - Metric
5. Monster Hospital - Metric

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Time of Your Life - Green Day

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 3
Life - 8
Love - 37
Hate - 5
You - 73
Sex - 1


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

How many songs total:2256
How many hours or days of music: 6.3 days

Sort by song title: 
First Song: ...And Justice for All- Meallica
Last Song: Zoot Suit Riot- Brian Setzer Orchestra

Sort by time
Shortest Song:0:18s The Mustard- The cast of Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Longest Song:excluding podcasts: Something in the way- Nirvana

Sort by album
First album: ...And Justice for all- Metallica
Last album: You can't stop the bum rush- Len

Top Five Most Played Songs I've recently reinstalled everything on my mac so this isn't too accurate
1. Get Back- The Beatles
2. Song 2- Blur
3. Ra, Ra, Rasputin- Boney M
4.Celebrity- Barenaked Ladies
5.Mony, Mony- Billy Idol

First song that comes up on Shuffle:Tsunami- Prozzak

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -9
Life -21
Love -79
Hate -3
You -231
Sex -20 - due to Blood Surgar Sex Magik


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

How many songs total: 323
How many hours or days of music: 17.3 Hours

Sort by song title
First Song: 4th Symphony - Beethoven
Last Song: You've got a friend in me - Randy Newman

Sort by time
Shortest Song: My Song (10 seconds)- Alvin 
Longest Song: Piano Concerto No.26 (13:37)- Mozart

Sort by album
First album: 1967-1970 (Disc 1) - The Beatles
Last album: ?? - ??? 

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Passive - A Perfect Circle
2. My Song - Alvin 
3. This Years Love - David Gray
4. The Blower's Daughter - Damien Rice & Lisa Hannigan
5. Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Cool - Gwen Stefani

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 1
Life - 5
Love - 11
Hate - 0
You - 17
Sex - 0


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

How many songs total: 1428
How many hours or days of music: 5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ¨è€£®e∏w ?? i dono, some random crap (do not poke the screen's gf's song...)
Last Song: weird blues guitar... random song i have...

Sort by time
Shortest Song: The battle begins by Stuard chatwood (prince of persia soundtrack)
Longest Song: Complete 4 seasons by vivaldi... (actually longes track is a chem 1000 lecture which is an hour or so...)

Sort by album
First album: A Beautiful Mind
Last album: You're a woman, I'm a machine? not mine....

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Paranoid Android-Radiohead 119
2. Airbag-Radiohead 105
3. Time-Pink Floyd 104
4. Exit Music (For a Film)-Radiohead 103
5. Optimistic-Radiohead 99

First song that comes up on Shuffle: A.D.D. (american dream denial) System of a Down 

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 31
Life - 12
Love - 44
Hate - 2
You - 105
Sex - 4


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

How many songs total: *1702*
How many hours or days of music: *4.7 days*

Sort by song title
First Song: _(Spoof The Spoof)_ - *John Southworth*
Last Song: _Zedhead_ - *Swervedriver*

Sort by time
Shortest Song: _If I Die 2Nite_ - *2Pac*
Longest Song: _W.F.L._ - *Happy Mondays*

Sort by album
First album: _4 Nights At The Palais Royale (Disc 1)_ - *Sloan*
Last album: _Zunior Holiday Collection 2004_ - *Various/Zunior*

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. _Try to make it_ - *Sloan*
2. _The Comeback_ - *Shout Out Louds*
3. _Hung Up_ - *Madonna*
4. _Goodnight Goodnight_ - *Hot Hot Heat*
5. _Ladies And Gentlemen_ - *Hot Hot Heat*

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 
_Veridis Quo_ - *Daft Punk*

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - *42*
Life - *38*
Love - *65*
Hate - *6*
You - *136*
Sex - *21*


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

How many songs total: 3266
How many hours or days of music: 10.9 Days.

Sort by song title
First Song: ... And Justice for All (Metallica)
Last Song: You're In My Heart (Rod Stewart)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Inception The Bleeding Skies (Trivium)
Longest Song: In Search of Sunrise 4 cd1 (Tiesto)

Sort by album
First album: ...And Justice for All
Last album: You've come a long way baby (Fatboy Slim)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. The Answer Lies Within - Dream Theater (186)
2. The Root of All Evil - Dream Theater (185)
3. These Walls - Dream Theater (181)
4. I Walk Beside You - Dream Theater (177)
5. Panic Attack - Dream Theater (176)

All of the above are from Dream Theaters album Octavarium 

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Smartbomb by BT

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 15
Life - 99
Love - 152
Hate - 12
You - 337
Sex - 12


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

How many songs total: 2545
How many hours or days of music: 7.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ...But I Guess We'll Never Know - The Grapes of Wrath
Last Song: Zone 804 - Peter Schilling

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Prelude To The End Of The Game - Sting
Longest Song: Beyond The Sea - Robbie Williams

Sort by album
First album: 2000 Years Millenium Concert - Billy Joel
Last album: Your Arsenal - Morrissey

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Light My Fire - Will Young
2. I Want You To Want Me - Cheap Trick
3. Torn - Natalie Imbruglia
4. Reach Up For The Sunrise - Duran Duran
5. Istanbul (Not Constantinople) - They Might Be Giants

First song that comes up on Shuffle: No Attention - Sad Songs (Say So Much) - Elton John

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 2
Life - 81
Love - 187
Hate - 7
You - 343
Sex - 2


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

How many songs total: 10,023
How many hours or days of music: 27.7 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ...To Die For - The Lion King (movie soundtrack)
Last Song: Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Back - Janet Jackson
Longest Song: En Attendant Cousteau - Jean-Michel Jarre

Sort by album
First album: ...But Seriously - Phil Collins
Last album: Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
2. Toot, Toot, Chugga, Chugga, Big Red Car - The Wiggles
3. Rock-A-Bye Your Bear - The Wiggles
4. Lights, Camera, Action - The Wiggles
5. Hoop De Doo - The Wiggles

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Some Like It Hot - The Power Station

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 8
Life - 158
Love - 769
Hate - 15
You - 1167
Sex - 38


----------



## rikderris (Sep 14, 2003)

How many songs total: 3691
How many hours or days of music: 10.6 days

Sort by song title
First Song: Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra
Last Song: Zoo Station - U2

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Freedom Exists - The Doors :20
Longest Song: Something In the Way - Nirvana 20:35

Sort by album
First album: 10 from 6 – Bad Company
Last album: Yourself Or Someone Like You – Matchbox Twenty

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Bitter Sweet Symphony The Verve	52
2. Let's Get It Started Black Eyed Peas	40
3. Hung up Madonna	27
4. Relax Frankie Goes To Hollywood 24
5. Eye Of The Tiger Survivor 22


First song that comes up on Shuffle: Mr. E’s Beautiful Blues - Eels

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 5
Life - 56
Love - 250
Hate -18
You -420
Sex -32


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

How many songs total: 1297
How many hours or days of music: 9.3 days 

Sort by song title 
First Song: (A Place Called) Hysteria Courage National Velvet
Last Song: Zoolander Theme	Zoolander Soundtrack The Wise Guys

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Bill Lumberg's Umm Yeah Office Space	0:03 
Longest Song: Star Wars Episode III - Revenge of the Sith 2:20:10s

Sort by album
First album: Whole Lotta Rosie (Live)	'74 Jailbreak	4:08	AC/DC
Last album: I Started A Joke	Zoolander Soundtrack	3:08	The Wallflowers	9/16/03 9:52 AM	5	128 kbps

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Here Comes The Flood	5:56	Peter Gabriel	Peter Gabriel 1 (Car)	Rock	100	18	1/27/06 5:10 PM
2. Eyes Of The Girl	4:09	Wang Chung	Mosaic	Pop 18	1/27/06 5:54 PM
3. Hold On Loosely	4:40	.38 Special	Wild-eyed Southern Boys	Rock	100	16	2/6/06 9:16 AM
4. Turns The Love To Anger	3:56	Erasure	Chorus	Pop 16	2/9/06 10:32 AM
5. Throwing It All Away	3:51	Genesis	Invisible Touch	Pop 16	1/27/06 5:04 PM

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Synthesizer	3:59	Electric Six	Danger! EP	Rock	100	13	2/10/06 2:16 PM

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 13
Life - 11
Love - 63
Hate - 2
You - 123
Sex - 10


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

I Love my library!

How many songs total: 9902
How many hours or days of music: 26.5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: "...and carrot rope" - Pavement
Last Song: "Zurich is Stained" - Pavement
(strange. Same artist for first and last)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: "Rotosound Strings"- The Who (7 sec)
Longest Song: "Casandra Gemini" - The Mars Volta (31:42)

Sort by album
First album: "3..6..9 seconds of light" - Belle & Sebastian
Last album: "Ziggy Stardust" - David Bowie

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Give it a name - At the drive-in
2. Out on the Tiles - Led Zeppelin
3. Janine - Birdmonster
4. Evil - Interpol
5. Baby C'mon - Stephen Malkmus

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Statesboro Blues - The Allman Brothers.

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 151
Life - 193
Love - 410
Hate - 44
You - 1381
Sex - 46


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Now this is a fun thread. ;-)

How many songs total: 3,544
How many hours or days of music: 12.5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ¡Sí Señor!..., Gloria Estefan, Mi Tierra
Last Song: Zweite Szene: Wotan! Gemahl! Erwache! (Fricka), Wagner - Das Rheingold, Wiener Philharmoniker/Solti

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 0:06, Intro, Jane Monheit, The Very Best of Jane Monheit
Longest Song: 51:18, Bach, Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould

Sort by album
First album: 6 Hungarian Rhapsodies, Franz Liszt, Gewandhaus Orchestra/Masur
Last album: Zoltán Kodály - Dances of Galanta / Peacock Variations / Hary Yanos Suite, London Philharmonic Orchestra/Solti

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Operator, The Manhatten Transfer
2. Almost 12, Béla Fleck & the Flecktones
3. I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Diana Krall
4. Don't Worry 'Bout Me, Joni Mitchell
5. I Wish I Were In Love Again, Joni Mitchell

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis, London Philharmonic Orchestra/Norrington

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 14
Life - 22
Love - 116
Hate - 0
You - 162
Sex - 4


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I mostly listen to streaming radio

How many songs total: 1263
How many hours or days of music: 6.6 days

Sort by song title
First Song: 1TYM - 1TYM
Last Song: ???Knife(Bust A Move Edit) - Various Artists

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Stardust Fanfare - Akitaka Tohyama
Longest Song: Live at Club Space - DJ Tiesto

Sort by album
First album: Once N 4 All - 1TYM
Last album: Chuck - Sum 41

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Deep Forest - Do As Infinity
2. Take Me Away (Into The Night) - 4 Strings
3. Yoru - Maaya Sakamoto
4. Super Star - SHE
5. Maybe, Maybe Not - BoA

First song that comes up on Shuffle: The Way - Divine Inspiration

Death - 0
Life - 18
Love - 93
Hate - 1
You - 107
Sex - 1


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

How many songs total: 1,588
How many hours or days of music: 4.7 days

Sort by song title
First Song: (4 seconds of noise) - Hot Hot heat
Last Song: Zombie - The Cranberries

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Also (4 seconds of noise) - Hot Hot Heat
Longest Song: Come Around - The Salads

Sort by album
First album: 1 - Beatles
Last album: You Could Be Born Again - Free Design

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Speed of Sound - Coldplay
2. Talk - Coldplay
3. Love Song - 311
4. Short Skirt/ Long Jacket - Cake
5. Open Road Song - Eve6

First song that comes up on Shuffle: The Good in everyone - Sloan 

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 7
Life - 40
Love - 68
Hate - 25
You - 169
Sex - 3


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

*This was fun*

How many songs total: 1877
How many hours or days of music: 5.8 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ... Said Sadly - The Smashing Pumpkins
Last Song: Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins :lmao: 

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Birth Of The Cool Theme (Live) - Mile Davis
Longest Song: Pastichio Medley - The Smashing Pumpkins
( Thats me right there. Jazz and the Pumpkins )

Sort by album
First album: ...And Out Come the Wolves - Rancid
Last album: ΚΕΦΑΛΗΞΘ - Ministry

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. StarF*ckers Inc. - Nine Inch Nails
2. 2+2=5 (The Lukewarm) - Radiohead
3. Honestly - Zwan
4. Lyric - Zwan
5. Piggy (nothing can stop me now) - Nine Inch Nails

First song that comes up on Shuffle: My Favorite Plum - Suzanne Vega

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 2
Life - 5
Love - 51
Hate - 14
You - 157
Sex - 4


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

How many songs total: *2644*
How many hours or days of music: *7.4 days*

Sort by song title
First Song: *(Feels Like) Heaven - Fiction Factory*
Last Song: *Zerotonine (Slacker Remix) - Junkie XL*

Sort by time
Shortest Song: *On,Off - Daft Punk - 19s*
Longest Song: *The End - The Doors - 16:50*


Sort by album
First album: *12 Picks - Ace Frehley*
Last album: *You've Come a Long Way Baby - Fat Boy Slim*

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. *Everything - Buckcherry*
2. *Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver*
3. *Andy You're A Star - The Killers*
4. *Lit Up - Buckcherry*
5. *Anxiety (feat. Papa Roach) - Black Eyed Peas*

First song that comes up on Shuffle: *Their Law - The Prodigy*

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - *4*
Life - *62*
Love - *142*
Hate - *4*
You - *304*
Sex - *36*


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

How many songs total: 603
How many hours or days of music: 1.4 days

Sort by song title
First Song: You Can't Hide Beautiful	Aaron Lines
First Song Without Parentheses: I Get Around, Beach Boys
First Song Without Numbers: Killin Time, Clint Black
Last Song: Corb Lund band- Five Dollar Bill	


Sort by time
Shortest Song: Hand Jive, Bo Diddley
Longest Song: I Heard It Through The Grapevine, CCR

Sort by album
First album: Addictions, Robert Palmer
First Album Sin City, Emmy Lou Harris
Last album: Unleashed, Toby Keith

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Save A Horse, Ride A Cowboy, Big And Rich
2. Roughest Neck Around, Corb Lund Band
3. Green Onions, Booker T & The MGs
4. Someone Could Lose A Heart Tonight, Eddie Rabbit
5. Take Me To The River, Annie Lennox

First song that comes up on Shuffle: I’m In The Mood For Love, Bonnie Raitt

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 0
Life - 4
Love - 43
Hate - 1
You - 46
Sex - 0


----------



## sim.all (Jul 17, 2005)

How many songs total: 817
How many hours or days of music: 2.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: 'President Dead' from Marilyn Manson
Last Song: Your Attention from Blue Man Group

Sort by time
Shortest Song: [Stef] from Linkin Park - 10s
Longest Song: Dogs from Pink Floyd - 17:08

Sort by album
First album: 20 All Time Greatest Hits! - James Brown
Last album: Works - Dokaka

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Hung Up - Madonna
2. Like It Or Not - Madonna
3. Isaac - Madonna
4. John The Revelator - Depeche Mode
5. Suffer Well - Depeche Mode

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Deer Dance - System Of A Down

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 3
Life - 11
Love - 21
Hate - 2
You - 37
Sex - 3


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

How many songs total: 702
How many hours or days of music: 2.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: -1 - Mudvayne
Last Song: Your Sword vs. My Dagger - Silverstein

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Foreword - Linkin Park
Longest Song: The Odyssey - Symphony X

Sort by album
First album: .. And then there was X - DMX
Last album: White Pony - Deftones

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. You Give Love A Bad Name - Atreyu
2. Temperature - Sean Paul
3. Bleeding Mascara - Atreyu
4. Get it on the floor - DMX
5. The Crimson - Atreyu

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Needles and Pins - Deftones

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 8
Life -12
Love -6
Hate -1
You -74
Sex -2


----------



## old dawg (Dec 15, 2002)

Here goes.

How many songs total: 7920
How many hours or days of music: 27.5 Days

Sort by song title
First Song: –Air (Tendrement) - Gravement
Last Song: Zueigung, Op.10/1

Sort by time
Shortest Song: The Precious Jewel (Charlie Haden & Pat Metheny)
Longest Song: Lausanne (Keith Jarrett)

Sort by album
First album: :rarum VI
Last album: Zoot Sims & The Gershwin Bros.

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Track 5 (David Braid, Solo Concert Live)
2. Softly as in a Morning Sunrise (David Braid, Solo Concert Live)
3. Track 01 (David Braid, Solo Concert Live)
4. Stompin' at the Savoy (David Braid, Solo Concert Live)
5. Believe in You (David Braid, Solo Concert Live)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -14
Life -50
Love -377
Hate -1
You -589
Sex -34

Sorry about the song titles but it was a bootleg sent to me by the artist and I lost his list.


----------



## StephP (Aug 3, 2005)

How many songs total: 1044
How many hours or days of music: 2.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: "Getting the Band Together Story" - John Mayer (taped concert)
Last Song: "Your Star" - The All-American Rejects

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Rolling Stone Q&A - John Mayer (interview)
Longest Song: One Last "Woo-Hoo" for the Pullman - Sufjan Stevens

Sort by album
First album: (Last Night We Were) The Delicious Wolves - Hawksley Workman
Last album: X&Y - Coldplay

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Swallowed in the Sea- Coldplay 
2. X&Y - Coldplay 
3. The Hardest Part- Coldplay 
4. Fix You - Coldplay
5. Speed of Sound - Coldplay
(Hah, obviously Coldplay has been on high rotation lately)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: My Delicious Chocolate Cake - Hawksley Workman

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 13
Life - 28
Love - 53
Hate - 1 (wHATEver)
You - 138
Sex - 2


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting...

How many songs total: 3744
How many hours or days of music: 12.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ? - Stabilo
Last Song: Zmeyka - Ladytron

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Debra - Beck (0:05)
Longest Song: Dryrot - Proswell (45:12)

Sort by album
First album: (What's the Stroy) Morning Glory - Oasis
Last album: Yuki - Yuki

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Sugar, We're Goin' Down - Fall Out Boy
2. Everybody - Stabilo
3. Holiday / Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day
4. Que Onda Guero - Beck
5. Destroy Everything You Touch - Ladytron

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 107 Steps - Bjork

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 17
Life - 28
Love - 132
Hate - 12
You - 349
Sex - 13


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

*How many songs total:* 1952
*How many hours or days of music:* 6.8 days

*Sort by song title
First Song:* ...and Justice for all (Metallica)
*Last Song:* Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)

*Sort by time
Shortest Song:*Useful Idiot (Tool) 38 seconds 
*Longest Song: * Try (the Magic Numbers) 13:32

*Sort by album
First album:* ...and Justice for All (Metallica) 
*Last album: * Z (My Morning Jacket)

*Top Five Most Played Songs
1. * Eon (Supergrass)
*2. * BYOB (System of a Down)
*3. * Yellow Submarine (The Beatles)
*4. * Politik (Coldplay)
*5. * Little Wing (Jimmi)

*First song that comes up on Shuffle: * Big Me (Foo Fighters)

*Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -* 15
*Life -* 64
*Love -* 70
*Hate -* 18
*You -* 239
*Sex -* 4


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

How many songs total: *3284*
How many hours or days of music: *8.3 days*

Sort by song title
First Song: *¡Olé! - Bouncing Souls*
Last Song: *Zentropa - Brazil*

Sort by time
Shortest Song: *Destiny - Pulley* (excluding everything that is not actually "music", ie. iTrip stations)
Longest Song: *Echoes - Pink Floyd* (again, excluding podcasts)

Sort by album
First album: *...And Justice For All * (Metallica)
Last album: *ZOOM* (ELO)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. *The Separation of Church and Skate - NoFX*
2. *Everlong - Foo Fighters*
3. *American Psycho - Treble Charger*
4. *Basket Case - Green Day*
5. *Seek and Destroy - Metallica*

(I've probably heard Stairway to Heaven more than all these songs combined, but many computer changes have lost that information, not to mention the amount of times I've heard it other places)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: *700 ft. Ceiling - The Tragically Hip*

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - *10*
Life - *71*
Love - *79*
Hate - *23*
You - *264*
Sex - *2*


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

How many songs total:3413
How many hours or days of music:15.2 days 

Sort by song title
First Song: "**** Shake" - Kelis Vs L7 mash up
Last Song: Zoom!-Easymp3s- Super Furry Animals

Sort by time
Shortest Outro- 0:04-Rilo Kiley-The Execution Of All Things

Longest Song: Symphony 6, 47:21, Beethoven, Beethoven Experience (BBC Philharmonic)

Sort by album 
First album: Ween 12 Golden Country Greats
Last album: Franz Ferdinand You Could Have It So Much Better

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. I'm a Cuckoo
2. Your Cover's Blown 
3. Your Secrets
4. Cover
5. Wrapped Up In Books
All Belle & Sebastian

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Road Rage Catatonia

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -42
Life -50
Love -175
Hate -12
You -310
Sex - 2


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

iPod Version

How many songs total:2683
How many hours or days of music:7.7 

Sort by song title
First Song: 4 AM Conversation- Boo Radleys
Last Song: Zoot Suit The High Numbers

Sort by time
Shortest Song: See previous Post
Longest Song: troubadours , the annoying noise of death	22:03	Rilo Kiley (Does this count? most of this is just dead silence)
Sort by album
First album: $1,000,000 Weekend- Ventures
Last album: Zooropa U2

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. I Could Be Dreaming Belle & Sebastian
2. I Just Threw Out the Love Of My Life Weezer
3. String Bean Jean B&S
4. Dirty Dream Number Two B&S
5. There's Too Much Love B&S

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Come Home (Hugo Live Dance Challenge) - James

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 24
Life -87
Love -153
Hate -10
You -355
Sex -2


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

How many songs total: 3616
How many hours or days of music: 11 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ?Y Tú Qué Has Hecho? (Buena Vista Social Club)
Last Song: Zydeco Gris Gris (BeauSoleil)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Blank (John Mayer) 0:00
Longest Song: CHAT (radio station from GTA3) 58:04

Sort by album
First album: ¡¡Que Corra La Voz!! (Ska-P)
Last album: Zen Garden (Kokin Gumi)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. The Office Theme (Jay Ferguson)
2. Once Again (Moka Only)
3. Wicked and Weird (Buck 65)
4. What is Love (Haddaway)
5. Shout! (Isley Brothers)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: I'm Losing You (The Temptations)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 6
Life - 94
Love - 170
Hate - 1
You - 305
Sex - 15


----------



## Twenty7Delta (Sep 18, 2005)

How many songs total:	4159
How many hours or days of music:	12.2 

Sort by song title
First Song: ...And justice For All - Metallica (repeat from above!)
Last Song: Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah (Song Of The South)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Squad 51 tones
Longest Song: May It Be - Enya

Sort by album
First album: ...And Justice for All
Last album: "blank" - Zenyatta Mondatta (Remastered), The Police

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. 6/8 Marches: Farewell to the Creeks/Mrs Lily Christie - Angus MacColl
2. Solo Set - Gordon Duncan
3. Leaving Port Askaig/Mrs Lily Christie - Angus MacColl
4. Ye Jacobites By Name - Chris hamilton
5. Hornpipes:The Wee Man from Skye/Ducan McKillop - Cpl. Gordon Walker

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Young Dreams - Elvis Presley

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -17
Life -22
Love -170
Hate -2
You -341
Sex -6


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

How many songs total: 1475
How many hours or days of music: 4.4 days

Sort by song title
First Song: (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - Rolling Stones
Last Song: Young Ned of the Hill (Live At the Brixton Academy 2001) - The Pogues

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Door Sound - Luscious Jackson (6 seconds)
Longest Song: Retrospect - Puncture Vine (14:29)

Sort by album
First album: ...But Seriously -Phil Collins
Last album: Whale Music - Rheostatics

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Higher - Puncture Vine
2. Machine God - Puncture Vine
3. The Drum Also Waltzes - Max Roach
4. Burning Inside - Ministry
5. Waiting Room - Puncture Vine

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Love lifted Me - Collective Soul

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 2
Life - 36
Love - 76
Hate - 11
You - 126
Sex - 1


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

How many songs total: 1015
How many hours or days of music: 2.6 Days

Sort by song title
First Song: (I Hate) Everything About You - Three Days Grace
Last Song: Your Time Has Come - Audioslave

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Passive Manipulation - The White Stripes
Longest Song: Reprise - Queen

Sort by album
First album: 7 Inch Singles - Jimmy Eat World
Last album: Yourself Or Someone Like You - Matchbox Twenty

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Vertigo - U2
2. 1985 - Bowling for Soup
3. Walkie Talkie Man - Steriogram
4. Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day
5. Welcome to My Life - Simple Plan

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Animals - Nickelback

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 0
Life - 25
Love - 24
Hate - 4
You - 114
Sex - 4


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

My Work Playlist

How many songs total: 826
How many hours or days of music: 2.2 Days

Sort by song title
First Song: √π (Esacpir tKEfed) - Phattoe
Last Song: Yuh Ded Now (w/ Dan-e-o & D-Sisive) - Classified

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Still Hip-Hop Interlude - Classified
Longest Song: Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood - Sanata Esmerelda 

Sort by album
First album: 20th Century Masters - The Millennium Collection: The Best of Bachman-Turner Overdrive
Last album: Lex - Writing The Wrongs

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Tweeter and the Monkey Man - Headstones
2. Harder to Breathe - Maroon 5
3. Drift Away - Uncle Kracker
4. Pedal To The Metal - Kazzer
5. One Step Closer - Linkin Park

First song that comes up on Shuffle: On The Porch Smokin Reefer - Twista

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 5
Life - 31
Love - 8
Hate - 2
You - 42 
Sex - 1

/


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> _I found this on another site:_
> 
> *Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.
> 
> ...


 90


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

2817 songs, 7.7 days, 67.37 GB

Sorted by:
<b>Title: First/Last:</b> Song; Artist
(If your browser font won't display the first character, it's an upside-down exclamation point)
¡Paranoia! Cha-Cha-Cha; The Soviettes/Zombie Eaters; Faith No More

<b>Time: Shortest/Longest:</b> Song; Artist
Kiss My Ass; The Offspring 0:05/Mountain Jam; The Allman Brothers 34:04

<b>Album: First/Last:</b> Album; Song; Artist
(What's The Story) Morning Glory Hello; Oasis/-none- The Brightest Bulb Has Burned Out; Less Than Jake Feat-Billy Bragg

<b>Top Five Most Played Songs</b> (#1 top) Song/Album/Artist/Genre (I create some more descriptive genres so these might be different that Apple's default set)

Summer Of '75; Chris Knight; Chris Knight; Country Rock
Flip, Flop & Fly; The Bosses; Count Bassie & Joe Turner; Jazz
We Must Have Been Out Of Our Minds; In Spite Of Ourselves; John Prine; Country/Folk
No News Is Good News; Calalyst; A New Found Glory; Power Pop
Stiff Upper Lip; Stiff Upper Lip; AC/DC; Rock

<b>First Song On Party Shuffle</b> Song/Album/Artist/Genre
Greenback Fly; Dirt Track Date; Southern Culture On The Skids; Rockabilly

<b>Search</b> the following and state how many songs come up: First Song; Artist; Album; Genre/Last Song; Artist; Album; Genre/#/Time

<b>Death -</b> Slow Death; Town & Country; Web Wilder & The Nashvegans; Country Rock/Little Death; Crank; Barstool Prophets; Rock/28 songs/1.5 hours

<b>Life -</b> Kiss Of Life; Sade; [none]; Jazz/Signs Of Life; A Momentary Lapse Of Reason Pink Floyd; Rock /66 songs/5 hours

<b>Love -</b> Love Like This; [none]; [none]; New Country/Faded Love; 12 Greatest Hits; Patsy Cline; Country/135 Songs/9.1 hours

<b>Hate -</b> Mama Hated Diesels; Too Much Fun; Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen; Country Rock/Cool To Hate; Ixnay On The Hombre; The Offspring; Alternative & Punk; 4 songs; 15 minutes

<b>You -</b> Nothing To Do When You're Locked In A Vacancy; [blank]; None More Black; Alternative & Punk/Why Can't He Be You; 12 Greatest Hits Patsy Cline/318 songs/20.8 hours

<b>Sex -</b> Who Murdered Sex?; Rock Drill The Sensational Alex Harvey Band;/Sex Drive; Flashpoint The Rolling Stones /14 songs/48.5 minutes


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

How many songs total:3797
How many hours or days of music: 15.1

Sort by song title
First Song: ¿Dónde Estabas Tú?
Last Song: Zuton Fever

Sort by time
Shortest Song: :12
Longest Song: 9:03:51

Sort by album
First album: 6 & 12 String Guitar
Last album: Zuma

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Montage, Team America Soundtrack
2. Vietnow, Rage Against The Machine
3. Better Together, Jack Johnson
4. Such Great Heights, The Postal Service
5. Dirty Harry (Chopper Remix), The Gorillaz

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Last Year's Man, Leonard Cohen

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 29
Life - 50
Love - 157
Hate - 7
You - 387
Sex - 7


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

jonmon said:


> Sort by song title
> First Song: 1TYM - 1TYM
> Last Song: ???Knife(Bust A Move Edit) - Various Artists


1TYM haha that wasn't the most cheesiest rap song in music history but it ranks near there.  I loved their One Love song tho. And oooo you got that Bust a Move song I had that like way back when. Cool stuff.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

* - I swear I some people's music could replace mine without me noticing!*

How many songs total: 3429
How many hours or days of music: 9.2 Days

Sort by song title
First Song: ...But Home is Nowhere - AFI
Last Song: 做瘍 - Feel 100% Sub Theme - Alex Fong and Rain Lee

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Wir haben die geflohene Pamina wieder erwischt (Sklave) - Mozart (0:04)
Longest Song: Four Seasons (Complete) - Vivaldi (38:42)

Sort by album
First album: (What's the Story) Morning Glory - Oasis
Last album: 算你狠 - 陳小春

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Lola Stars and Stripes - The Stills
2. Cryin' - Aerosmith
3. Friends of MIne - Bowling for Soup
4. Thief - Our Lady Peace
5. Ain't That a Bitch - Aerosmith

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Harder to Breathe (Acoustic) - Maroon 5

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -6
Life - 75
Love - 184
Hate - 18
You - 454
Sex - 9


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

*How many songs total:* 1764
*How many hours or days of music:* 10.2 days

*Sort by song title*
*First Song:* "`84 Pontiac Dream" by Boards of Canada
*Last Song:* "Zuri" by Tosca

*Sort by time*
*Shortest Song:* "Flip Strings" (sound effect) in Kill Bill Vol. 1 Soundtrack, 0:04
*Longest Song:* "Mother" by Goldie, 1:00:16

*Sort by album*
*First album:* _"What We Must" 4 Radio Edits_ by Jaga Jazzist
*Last album:* _Your Ex-Lover is Dead - Single_ by Stars

*Top Five Most Played Songs*
*1.* "The Boxer" by The Chemical Brothers
*2.* "A Little While" by The New Deal
*3.* "Hold Tight London" by The Chemical Brothers
*4.* "Distorted Minds" by Hexstatic
*5.* "Don't Blame Yourself" by The New Deal

*First song that comes up on Shuffle:* "State of Mind" by Goldie

*Search the following and state how many songs come up*
*Death -* 4
*Life -* 12
*Love -* 28
*Hate -* 3
*You -* 104
*Sex -* 1

Happy? XX)


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

How many songs total: 3237
How many hours or days of music: 9.8 days

Sort by song title
First Song: 'Round Midnight by Big Sugar 
Last Song: Zoom by Lunik 

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Linkin_Park_-_Meteora_-_01_-_Foreword_-_Abyss 0:13
Longest Song: Subvert/Wired Archives/Seig Of Atrocity by Delerium 19:55

Sort by album
First album: 'Vortex' [XETROV CD 2]
Last album: Y Kant Tori Read

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. 2001-10-03_sweet_dreams by Tori Amos
2. Doesn't Remind Me by Audioslave
3. When I was Dreaming by Audioslave
4. Lyla by Oasis
5. Everybody Hurts by REM

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Til the Day I die by Garbage

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 4
Life - 43
Love - 99
Hate - 6
You - 227
Sex - 7

Just a note, the most played only applies since december 25th when my old PC died and I got new parts.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Hey scootsandludes
I see you love the Belle and Sebastian. Nice! :clap: 
The new album, The Life Pursuit is killer. But they are all great.

Some days at work I'll throw my Belle & Sebastian folder on shuffle and listen to all the albums for like 9 hours straight.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

* How many songs total: 3381
How many hours or days of music: 9 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ...Dust - Elvis Costello - When I Was Cruel
Last Song: Zooropa - U2 - Zooropa

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 0:06 - Page 13 - Fantomas - Book1
Longest Song: 37:18 - MX - Deftones - Around The Fur

Sort by album
First album: (What's The Story Morning Glory) - Oasis
Last album: Zooropa - U2

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Turbonegro Must Be Dstroyed - Turbonegro
2. Bandages - Hot Hot Heat
3. Ramones - Motorhead
4. I Ran - Flock Of Seagulls
5. Doesn't Really Matter - Platinum Blonde

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Go Go - Galactic - Vintage Reserve

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 13
Life - 79
Love - 97
Hate - 5
You - 258
Sex - 37

I didn't realise how varied my musical tastes are...
*


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

How many songs total: 3129 items
How many hours or days of music: 9 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ...And Justice For All by Metallica
Last Song: Zx81 by Pitchshifter

Sort by time
Shortest Song: "Sharon!" (Dialogue) from The Osbourne Family Album at 0:04
Longest Song: Time to Melt by Lard from Power of Lard at 31:55

Sort by album
First album: ...And Justice For All by Metallica
Last album: You've Come a Long Way Baby by Fatboy Slim

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Hit the Lights by Metallica from Kill 'em All
2. Holy Wars... The Punishment Due by Megadeth from Rust in Peace
3. War Ensemble by Slayer from Seasons In the Abyss
4. Hangar 18 by Megadeth from Rust in Peace
5. Motorbreath by Metallica from Kill 'em All

First song that comes up on Shuffle: What The Water Gave Me by Cub from Betti-Cola

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -18 tracks
Life - 22 tracks
Love - 53 tracks
Hate - 8 tracks
You - 114 tracks (but, many of these contain your and you're)
Sex - 19 tracks


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

FUN! 


*How many songs total:* 2947
*How many hours or days of music:* 8d 11h 37m

*Sort by song title*
*First Song:* Brian Borcherdt - "Hers"
*Last Song:* Smashing Pumpkins - Zero

*Sort by time*
*Shortest Song:* Sufjan Stevens - One Last "Whoo Hoo" for the Pullman
*Longest Song:* Hayden - You Are All I Have

*Sort by album*
*First album:* Sigur Ros - ( )
*Last album:* My Morning Jacket - Z

*Top Five Most Played Songs*
1. City and Colour - Comin' Home
2. Matt Wertz - I'm Sorry Mary
3. Sia - Breathe Me
4. Wintersleep - Fog
5. Joel Plaskett - Happen Now

*First song that comes up on Shuffle:* Howie Days - She Says

*Search the following and state how many songs come up*
Death - 69
Life - 72
Love - 91
Hate - 2
You - 353
Sex - 4


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

How many songs total: 6527
How many hours or days of music: 19:17:36:48

Sort by song title
First Song: - Stand By Me - Punk Cover
Last Song: Zwan - The Spy Tra La

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Intro - 50 Cent - Get Rich or Die Tryin' (other than Continuous Streams) 
Longest Song: Monty Python & The Search for the Holy Grail (whole movie audio)

Sort by album
First album: Cool The Engines - Boston - _Greatest Hits_
Last album: El Jumbo - Al Hirt & Dr. John - Zydeco, Jazz, Blues, R&B

Top Five Most Played Songs

1. Mega-Mix Newsboys	Shine: The Hits
2. teddy's choice	Continuous (friend's music server)	
3. Billy Joel - She's Got A Way
4. Let You Down	Dave Matthews Band	Crash	
5. In The Light	dc Talk	Jesus Freak	

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 
Trip Through Your Wires	U2	Joshua Tree	Rock	

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 7
Life - 104
Love - 327
Hate - 11
You - 727
Sex - 26

(looking at the above list it seems like i have happy music  more life & love than death & hate )


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

How many songs total: 4660
How many hours or days of music: 16:00:23:58

Sort by song title
First Song: ?Y Tú Qué Has Hecho?
Last Song: ??????
Sort by time
Shortest Song: Mororian (Space Channel 5 Original Soundtrack) 4 seconds
Longest Song: IMG Podcast Episode 8 1:21:06

Sort by album
First album: '64-'95 by Lemon Jelly
Last album: ???????-6 ??( ?12? )
Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Apollo is Gone / Starbuck Returns
2. To Kiss Or Not to Kiss
3. Six Sex
4. A Call to Arms
5. Goodbye, Baby
(All from the Battlestar Galactica soundtrack CD)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 
Man of La Mancha - Daniel Narducci

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 9
Life - 56
Love - 185
Hate - 3
You - 215
Sex - 20


----------



## eatr (May 1, 2005)

How many songs total: 4903
How many hours or days of music: 13 days 

Sort by song title
First Song: ...And the Future - Robin Williams
Last Song: Zoot Suit Riot - Squirrel Nut Zippers

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Intro - The Offspring (0:05)
Longest Song: Live at the Grand Olympic Auditorium - Rage Against the Machine (1:15:40)

Sort by album
First album: !Adios Amigos! - The Ramones
Last album: Yellow Submarine: Soundtrack

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Money Talks - AC/DC
2. Ashes in the Fall - Rage Against the Machine
3. Ground Zero - Mash Out Posse 
4. Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine
5. Bombtrack - Rage Against the Machine

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 
Soul Doubt - NOFX

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 8
Life - 42
Love - 220
Hate - 5
You - 563
Sex - 27


----------



## eatr (May 1, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Last Song: Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


Is this the original version? Cause I have a Zoot Suit Riot by the Squirrel Nut Zippers...


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

How many songs total:3934
How many hours or days of music: 11.7 days

Sort by song title
First Song: Mexican Radio
Last Song: Zoot Suit Riot

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Happy Birthday Elvis Presley
Longest Song: In a Gada Davida

Sort by album
First album: Somewhere more familiar Sister Hazel
Last album: Woodstock 99

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Ain't loved at all -Jack Johnson
2. Girl all the Bad guys want- Bowling for soup
3. Try Honestly- Billy Talent
4. Creep(Acoustic Version)- Radiohead
5. Mr.Brightside-The Killers

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Advice for the young at heart-Tears for Fears

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -3
Life -56
Love -206
Hate -1
You -471
Sex -18


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

How many songs total: 1609
How many hours or days of music: 5.4 days

Sort by song title
First Song: - Human (Metallica)
Last Song: Zooma (John Paul Jones)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: I was in Nirvana (0:15 mins) (a movie actually, from Foo Fighters)
Longest Song: Symphony 9 (Beethoven)

Sort by album
First album: ...and Justice for All!
Last album: Women and Songs vol1

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Going Under (Evanescence) 89 times
2. Thoughtless [live] (Evanescence) 78 times
3. Never Again (Nickelback) 57 times
4. Back in Black (AD/DC) 46 times
5. Nothing (Theory of a Deadman) 46 times

The fact that no Pink Floyd or Metallica or Rush shows up in the top 5 indicates there is a problem with iTunes counting. I must have listened to Comfortably Numb [live] thousands of times since Is There Anybody Out There? came out.

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Of Wolf and Man [live] - Metallica

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 16
Life - 27
Love - 31
Hate - 3
You - 127
Sex - 2


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

How many songs total: 150
How many hours or days of music: 15.8 Hrs

Sort by song title
First Song: 2nd Movement of the Odyssey
Last Song: Yen On A Carousel

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Untitled Bonus Track
Longest Song: 4th Movement of the Odyssey

Sort by album
First album: Clubland The Ride Of Your Life (CD2)
Last album: Steal This Album!

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. All Alone
2. Dare
3. Feel Good Inc.
4. Dirty Harry
5. 19-2000 (Soulchild Remix)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: I Gotta Get Through This

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 0
Life - 1
Love - 0
Hate - 0
You - 2
Sex - 0


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

How many songs total: 3004
How many hours or days of music: 10.6 days

Sort by song title
First Song: ....Off By Heart - City and Colour
Last Song: Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 1822! - The Beatles (0:10)
Longest Song: Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin (25:25)

Sort by album
First album: (What's The Story) Morning Glory? - Oasis
Last album: ZZ Top - Greatest Hits - ZZ Top

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Gravedigger - Dave Matthews (805)
2. So Right - Dave Matthews Band (714)
3. Cookie Jar - Jack Johnson (640)
4. Stay Or Leave - Dave Matthews (565)
5. Scarborough Fair - Simon and Garfunkel (557)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Wasted Time - The Eagles

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 5
Life - 65
Love - 141
Hate - 22
You - 336
Sex - 7


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

eatr said:


> Is this the original version? Cause I have a Zoot Suit Riot by the Squirrel Nut Zippers...


It's a 1997 CD, I don't know about it. It's my wife's CD.

Honestly, if you looked at my own survey, it doesn't reflect what most of my collection is all about and who I listen to (especially when four of the top five songs played are the children's group, The Wiggles - I left a playlist running overnight.)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

How many songs total: 4862
How many hours or days of music: 13.2 Days

Sort by song title
First Song: !Dame! !Dame! !Dame!-Abba (Spanish Version)
Last Song: Zodiacupuncture-Aesop Rock

Sort by time
Shortest Song: (Four Seconds Of Noise)-Hot Hot Heat 0:04
Longest Song: Atom Heart Mother Suite-Pink Floyd 23:44


Sort by album
First album: Hawksley Workman-(Last Night We Were) The Delicious Wolves
Last album: The Subways-Young For Eternity


Top Five Most Played Songs
Coat of Arms-Truekat
Stickin' To The Floor-Arctic Monkeys
Why Theory?-Gang Of Four
Coma Girl-Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros
Bring That Beat Back-Public Enemy

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Get On The Floor-The Promise Ring

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -48
Life -45
Love -287
Hate -37
You -474
Sex -6

Wow what does this say about me? Not much Rap or Metal...


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

How many songs total: 3145
How many hours or days of music: 13.6 days

Sort by song title
First Song: Alien Ant Farm - Courage
Last Song: Wicked - Finale

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Dream Theater - I'm about To Faint Song 0:06
Longest Song: Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence - 42:01

Sort by album
First album: The Jelly Jam - 2
Last album: Cold Play - X&Y

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Rent - Rent 
2. Rent - Halloween
3. Muse - Time Is Running Out
4. Porcupine Tree - Trains
5. Dream Theater - Octavarium

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Porcupine Tree - Hatesong 

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 16
Life - 174
Love - 67 
Hate - 7
You - 195
Sex -21 (Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik )


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 2919
How many hours or days of music: 12.5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: 'O Isis und Osiris'	Mozart, W.A.	3:09 Karl Böhm; Berlin Philharmonic	Die Zauberflöte (Highlights)	
Last Song: Zombie Zoo	Tom Petty	Full Moon Fever 
Sort by time
Shortest Song: Miracle Cure Townshend, Pete 0:12 The Who Tommy
Longest Song: Violin Concerto in D, Op.61: 1. 26:25 Beethoven, Nigel Kennedy 
Sort by album
First album: 4 Paris Quartets Telemann, George Philipp 
Last album: Wave Antônio Carlos Jobim	

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Chan Chan Buena Vista Social Club
2. O Pato Stan Getz & Charlie Byrd	Jazz Samba	
3. Love In Vain	Johnson, Robert Eric Clapton	Me and Mr. Johnson
4. Desafinado	Jobim, Antonio Carlos Stan Getz & Charlie Byrd Jazz Samba
5. Insensatez (How Insensitive)	Jobim, Antonio Carlos	3:23 Stan Getz & Luiz Bonfa Jazz Samba Encore

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Quartet no.1 in D major, I	Telemann, George Philipp	2:29	W. Hazelzet, Trio Sonnerie	4 Paris Quartets	Classical 1	9/8/04 8:55 PM

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 6
Life - 9
Love - 82
Hate - none
You - 101
Sex - 2


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

How many songs total: 1592
How many hours or days of music: 4.1

Sort by song title
First Song: ....But Home Is Nowhere - afi
Last Song: Zissou Society Blue Star Cadets/Ned's Theme Take 1 - The Life Aquatic Soundtrack

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 0:06.. Our Lady Peace - R.K. intro
Longest Song: 20:35.. Nirvana - Somthing In The Way

Sort by album
First album: ...And Don't Forget To Breathe -by- a static lullaby
Last album: Ziggy Stardust And The Spiders From Mars (The Soundtrack to the movie) -by- David Bowie

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Funeral For A Friend - All the Rage (23 Times)
2. Thrice - For Miles (22 Times)
3. Panic! At The Disco - Time To Dance (21 Times)
4. Funeral For A Friend - Roses For The Dead (20 Times)
5. Panic! At The Disco - London Beckoned Songs About Money Written By Machines (20 Times)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: David Bowie - It Ain't Easy

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 106
Life - 71
Love - 45
Hate - 4
You - 235
Sex - 20

enjoy


----------



## iMeagan (Aug 19, 2005)

How many songs total: 3129
How many hours or days of music: 7.6

Sort by song title
First Song: ....But Home Is Nowhere - afi
Last Song: Zissou Society Blue Star Cadets/Ned's Theme Take 1 - The Life Aquatic Soundtrack

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 0:05.. The Offspring - Intro
Longest Song: 20:35.. Nirvana - Somthing In The Way

Sort by album
First album: ...And Don't Forget To Breathe -by- a static lullaby
Last album: Ziggy Stardust And The Spiders From Mars (The Soundtrack to the movie) -by- David Bowie

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Thrice- Artist In The Ambulance (76 times)
2. Underoath- Reinventing Your Exit (69 times)
3. David Bowie- I'm Afraid of Americans (67 times)
4. Death From Above 1979- You're A Woman, I'm A Machine (59 times)
5. Tom Cochrane -Paper Tigers (56 times)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Joe Strummer And The Mescaleros - At the Border, Guy

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 115
Life - 87
Love - 87
Hate - 32
You - 367
Sex - 35


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> It's a 1997 CD, I don't know about it. It's my wife's CD.
> 
> Honestly, if you looked at my own survey, it doesn't reflect what most of my collection is all about and who I listen to (especially when four of the top five songs played are the children's group, The Wiggles - I left a playlist running overnight.)


Cherry Poppin Daddies were the original artist, the other was a cover.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

*

How many songs total:4823
How many hours or days of music: 15

Sort by song title
First Song: Exchange (Massive Attack)
Last Song: Zooropa (U2)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: [Stef] (Linkin Park)
Longest Song: Ministry of Sound Chillout Session Vol 7 

Sort by album
First album: Morning Glory (Oasis)
Last album: Unknown (The Prom Kings)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Rush of Blood To The Head
2. Curbside Prophet
3. Mad World
4. Let Go
5. The Boy's Gone

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Adiemus (The Best Chillout Ever Album)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 55
Life - 74
Love - 155
Hate - 11
You - 398
Sex - 7 *


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> The fact that no Pink Floyd or Metallica or Rush shows up in the top 5 indicates there is a problem with iTunes counting. I must have listened to Comfortably Numb [live] thousands of times since Is There Anybody Out There? came out.


I have been wondering about this myself... in my case it is because I often will switch songs just before the previous song ends, thus negating the play count. I almost wish iTunes just counted every time you _started_ a song. And that you could choose to count or list by actual times played through, or times accessed.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

How many songs total: 910
How many hours or days of music: 2.3

Sort by song title
First Song: 01 Dracula, Marcel Dzama (only because of the track # in front)
Last Song: Zissou society Blue Star cadets, Mark Motherbaugh

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Bit, Tino and Ben Stokes, :16
Longest Song: The Litmus Test, Cut Chemist, 41:01

Sort by album
First album: #01 The Rude Gesture, Shellac
Last album: You are The Quarry, Morrisey

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Blacktop beat, Cut Chemist
2. Tea Time with Maseo, Lovage
3. Drums of Fire, Cut Chemist
4. You'll never hear a style like, Ricci Rucker & Mike Boo
5. Ready on the Right, cut Chemist

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Tupelo, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 6
Life - 16
Love - 21
Hate - 5
You - 51
Sex - 7


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

> Last Song: Zissou Society Blue Star Cadets/Ned's Theme Take 1 - The Life Aquatic Soundtrack


Seems there are a few fans out there.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

How many songs total: 4469
How many hours or days of music: 16.1

Sort by song title 
First Song: ''Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)'' Nancy Sinatra
Last Song: Zoot Suit Riot Cherry Poppin' Daddies

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Jane, You Ignorant Slut (SNL Skit)
Longest Song: 'Dazed And Confused" Led Zepplin (How the West was Won)

Sort by album
First album: 1 (Beatles)
Last album: Youth (Collective Soul)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. New Orleans Is Sinking (The Hip- Ottawa Civic Centre)
2. On The Verge (The Hip- Rotterdam)
3. Amazed (Offspring)
4. Gimme another piece of your heart (Melissa Ethbridge & Joss Stone at 47th Grammy's)
5. Every Inhibition- The Trews

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Christmas Medley (Bare Naked Ladies)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 7
Life - 64
Love - 142
Hate - 18
You - 369
Sex - 29


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

without my ipod connected...

How many songs total: 1056
How many hours or days of music: 3.1 days

Sort by song title
First Song: "..." controller.controller
Last Song: "Zurich Is Stained" Pavement

(zissou was next!)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: "Sweet Son Of A Bitch" The Afghan Whigs
Longest Song: "Nowhere Rd., Georgia, Feb. 21, 2005" Phosphorescent

Sort by album
First album: 10,000 Hz Legend - Air
Last album: You Forgot It In People - Broken Social Scene

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. "Nowhere Again" The Secret Machines
2. "I Am Trying To Break Your Heart" Wilco
3. "Lazy Line Painter Jane" Belle & Sebastian
4. "Chocolate" Snow Patrol
5. "The District Sleeps Alone Tonight" The Postal Service

First song that comes up on Shuffle:
"How the Plains Left Me Flat" - Floatation Toy Warning

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 48
Life - 33
Love - 63
Hate - 3
You - 110
Sex - 8


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

*iMeagan*:

I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes David Bowie's electronic music phase (i.e. the _Earthling_ album)!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

How many songs total: 535
How many hours or days of music: 2 days 8 hours 11 minutes 48 seconds 

Sort by song title
First Song: 8 Seconde - Les Cowboys Fringuants - Quebec Pop
Last Song: Zutto Konomama - Kakazu Yumi - Japanese Pop

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Westfall Part 1 - World of WarCraft - My own sound capture.
Longest Song: Lucid 3 - 2004-04-10 - / Google : Mark90, he's a mixer dj.

Sort by album
First album: .Hack//DUSK - Japanese Anime
Last album: X&Y - Coldplay

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Demo, Suki - Onegai Teacher OST
2. Until the End of The World - U2
3. Far Away - Nickelback
4. Sorry - Madonna
5. Everything - Safriduo

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Mr Brightside - The Killers

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 3
Life - 9
Love - 33
Hate - 1 (Chateau, song from the Matrix )
You - 38 
Sex - 0 (See, I'm not a perv.)


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

How many songs total: 2413
How many hours or days of music: 5.4 days

Sort by song title
First Song: "Bang Bang (My Baby Shot me Down)" - Nancy Sinatra
Last Song: Yuna's Determination - Nobuo Uematsu

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Track 11 - UWO Singers
Longest Song: Medea's Dance of Vengeance - Samuel Barber

Sort by album
First album: 1 - The Beatles
Last album: Yourself or Someone Like You - Matchbox 20

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Glitterbug - The Vanity Project
2. Pendulums - Sarah Harmer
3. Almost - Sarah Harmer
4. Lodestar - Sarah Harmer
5. A Lover and His Lass - James Medeiros

First song that comes up on Shuffle: The Party II - Barenaked Ladies (As You Like It soundtrack)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 3
Life - 21
Love - 97
Hate - 2
You - 208
Sex - 3


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

How many songs total: 422
How many hours or days of music: 2.5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: (My Girl) Maryanne — Spongetones
Last Song: You Were The Last High — Dandy Warhols

Sort by time
Shortest Song: The Dandy Warhols Love Almost 0:22
Longest Song: It's A Fast Driving Rave Up With The Dandy Warhols 16:06

Sort by album
First album: 24 Carrots—Al Stewart
Last album: Your Hit Parade, 60s Instrumentals

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Listen to the Radio-Tom Robinson
2. Rappin’ Duke—Rappin’ Duke?
3. Lovers in A Dangrous Time — Barenaked ladies
4. Just Like Heaven—The Cure
5. Driving Away From Home—It’s Immaterial

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Cemetery Gates-The Smiths

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 0
Life -9
Love - 13
Hate - 2
You - 26
Sex - 0


----------



## flybenjefly (Feb 15, 2005)

How many songs total: 4610
How many hours or days of music: 13.7 days

Sort by song title
First Song: _.mp3 - New York Ska Jazz Ensemble
Last Song: Zurawie (Cranes) — Warsaw Village Band

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Blank - Whiskeytown 0:05
Longest Song: Bluegrass Preservation Society Radio Show #56 (podcast) 1:58:46

Sort by album
First album: 'Decade' disc 2 [I guess its the quotes] —Neil Young
Last album: _____ - Monty Pyton (Comedy)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Durango - J.J. Cale
2. Ride em high — J.J. Cale
3. Lies — J.J. Cale
4. Hard to tell — Old Crow Medicine Show
5. Take 'em Away—Old Crow Medicine Show

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Que N'ai-Je? - Keren Ann (never even heard of it or listened to it yet!)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 17 (Death Cab For Cutie - Artist Name)
Life - 72 (31-Stevie Wonder - Songs in the Key of Life)
Love - 206 (what can I say)
Hate - 6 (3 are actually wHATEver)
You - 401
Sex - 71 (godda love Ron Sexsmith-67)


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

How many songs total:1851
How many hours or days of music: 5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: '39 - Queen
Last Song: Your Mother Should Know - The Beatles

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 0:23
Longest Song: 33:07

Sort by album
First album: 11:11
Last album: Yellow Submarine

Top Five Most Played Songs
1.You're Beautiful - James Blunt
2.Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's
3.Goodbye My Lover - James Blunt
4.Billy - James Blunt
5.Origin Of The Species - U2

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Pretty Peggy-o - Bob Dylan

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 12
Life - 22
Love - 111
Hate - 5
You - 201
Sex - 2


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

How many songs total: 1654
How many hours or days of music: 5.4 days

Sort by song title
First Song: (Getting Some) Fun Out Of Life - Madeleine Peyroux
Last Song: Zoo Station - U2

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Blank (John Mayer) 0:00
Longest Song: 100 Ways to Motivate Others: How Great Leaders Can Produce Insane Results 2:22:39

Sort by album
First album: '89 Greenpeace Rainbow Warriors
Last album: Your Body Above Me - Black Lab

Top Five Most Played Songs
1.Only - Nine Inch Nails
2. 20th Century Boy - Def Leppard (Original by T Rex)
3. Stay With Me - Def Leppard (Original by The Faces)
4. Down on the Farm - Guns N' Roses (Again, another cover, don't know the orig.)
5. Where I End And You Begin - RadioHead

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Synchronicity II - The Police

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 5
Life - 13
Love - 88
Hate - 12
You - 223
Sex - 8


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Hey, this is fun. I don't know how accurate this is as I haven't finished organizing and transfering all my music to my new G5 box, I also have effects and 'theme' music I use with video editing on here so it throws things off a bit...but here goes:

How many songs total: 2048
How many hours or days of music: 3.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: Andy Griffith theme from TV show
Last Song: Zombie, Cranberries

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Boyng (sound effect)
Longest Song: The Art of War by Sun Tsu (audiobook), Music wise it's, The End, by the Doors

Sort by album
First album: 16 Biggest Hits: Johnny Cash
Last album: Bizet: Carmen (no album name, but sorted last)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Everybody Knows, Leonard Cohen
2. Summer Time, Janice Joplin
3. Christmas Canon, Trans Siberian Orchestra (Xmas wasn't so long ago)
4. Tower of Song, Leoanard Cohen
5. Ga Ra Ta Da (Simlish Version), Black Eyed Peas (_don't ask_)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Zhou Xuan's Song, Liang Wang (_again, don't ask_)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -0
Life -32
Love -73
Hate -0
You -123
Sex -3


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

How many songs total: *2644*
How many hours or days of music: *7.4 days*

Sort by song title
First Song: *(Feels Like) Heaven - Fiction Factory*
Last Song: *Zerotonine (Slacker Remix) - Junkie XL*

Sort by time
Shortest Song: *On,Off - Daft Punk - 19s*
Longest Song: *The End - The Doors - 16:50*


Sort by album
First album: *12 Picks - Ace Frehley*
Last album: *You've Come a Long Way Baby - Fat Boy Slim*

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. *I.R.S. - Guns N' Roses*
2. *Everything - Buckcherry*
3. *Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver*
4. *Andy You're A Star - The Killers*
5. *Lit Up - Buckcherry*

First song that comes up on Shuffle: *Their Law - The Prodigy*

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - *4*
Life - *62*
Love - *142*
Hate - *4*
You - *304*
Sex - *36*


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total:1605
How many hours or days of music: 4:05:50:04 total time

Sort by song title
First Song: 'Deed I do
Last Song: Yule-tide Fires

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 0:04 riff
Longest Song: 47:21 Beethoven's 6th Symphony

Sort by album
First album: A Little Christmas Music
Last album: Want Two

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. There's No Such Thing As Love
2. You're Just In Love
3. Your'e Just In Love
4. Mass : I Kyrie
5. Bill

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Notturno Op 54 No 4 - Grieg

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -5
Life -36
Love -95
Hate -0
You -126
Sex -0


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

How many songs total: 1767
How many hours or days of music: 5:00:30:20 total time / 5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: 1+1=2 by Lou Bega
Last Song: Zulu by Blink-182

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Explanation Mark by The Books - 19sec.
Longest Song: Papercutz by K-OS - 15:27

Sort by album
First album: 40 Greatest Hits (disc 2) (song is Ramblin' Man by Hank Williams)
Last album: Z-Files (song is You Can't Resist Me - Austin Powers remix by Captain Flip)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. One thing - Amerie
2. Balla baby - Chingy
3. Lovers and Friends - Lil' Jon
4. So high - John Legend
5. MyMyMy - Armand Van Helden

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Come dance with me by Debahla Morgan

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -2
Life - 31
Love - 95
Hate - 5
You - 156
Sex - 7


----------



## xxjc1023xx (Jul 14, 2010)

How many songs total: 378
How many hours or days of music: 23.2 hours 

Sort by song title
First Song: According To You
Last Song: 7 Things

Sort by time
Shortest Song: So Far So Great
Longest Song: Go

Sort by album
First album: According To You
Last album: 808's & Heartbreak

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Kiss 'n' Tell
2. Your Love Is My Drug
3. My First Kiss (Feat. Ke$ha)
4. In My Head
5. Blah Blah Blah (Feat. 3OH!3)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 
For A Pessimist I'm Pretty Optimistic 
Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 2
Life - 4 
Love - 25
Hate - 2
You - 48 
Sex - 0


----------



## ErinMichele (Feb 26, 2011)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 5068
How many hours or days of music: 13.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: A by Barenaked Ladies
Last Song: 99% by Soul Asylum

Sort by time
Shortest Song: George's Answering Machine from Seinfeld 22 seconds
Longest Song: Thunderstorm, Celtic Harp, Pan Flute 1:00:04

Sort by album
First album: Abbey Road (The Beatles)
Last album: 808's and Heartbreak (Kanye West)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Imagine (The Beatles)
2. Elizabeth on the Bathroom Floor (Eels)
3. If I Die Young (The Band Perry)
4. Asleep (The Smiths)
5. Adam's Song (Blink 182)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: You Had Me From Hello (Kenny Chesney)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 2
Life - 66
Love - 334
Hate - 12
You - 689
Sex - 24


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 7296
How many hours or days of music: 21d 7h 39m 50s
Sort by song title
First Song: a - Junetile
Last Song: 1195 - The Radio Dept.

Sort by time
Shortest Song: (brief pause) - Clinic
Longest Song: Quantum Theory - Jarvis

Sort by album
First album: About a Boy - Badly Drawn Boy
Last album: † - Justice

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. In The New Year - The Walkmen
2. Black Book - Stephen Malkmus
3. What You Want - My Bloody Valentine
4. Phantasies - Stephen Malkmus
5. Recent Bedroom - Atlas Sound

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Rave Down - Swervedriver

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 57
Life - 101
Love - 314
Hate - 11
You - 896
Sex - 25


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

How many songs total: 832
How many hours or days of music: 1.9 Days

Sort by song title
First Song: Cheaper To Keep Her (Aaron Lines)
Last Song: Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 1:28 - Hound Dog, (Jerry Lee Lewis)
Longest Song: 8:26 - Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)

Sort by album
No Albums - Never buy them

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Candy Man (Roy Orbison)
2. I'm In The Mood For Love (John Lee Hooker, Bonnie Rait
3. Suzie Q (John Lee Hooker, Johnny Winter
4. Ooby Doobie (Roy Orbison)
5. Green Onions (Booker T & The MGs)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: That'd Be Alright (Alan Jackson)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 0
Life - 8
Love - 72
Hate - 0
You - 88
Sex - 0


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, here's my list:

How many songs total: 21,269
How many hours or days of music: 53.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: A1 Funk by Santana
Last Song: 22000 Days by The Moody Blues

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Fart #82 - 6 secs (Fart sounds from "Pull My Finger")
Longest Song: Hot Buttered Soul (the complete album as one continuous song) by Isaac Hayes - 45.38 mins

Sort by album
First album: A-1-A - Jimmy Buffett
Last album: Yes (by Yes) - Actually my last album is "Unknown Album" - I have a ****load of those , so I thought I'd enter the one that actually had a name.

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. All of them are songs from movies in my mother-tongue - Tamil.
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Hey Stoopid - Alice Cooper

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 9
Life - 743
Love - 1,856
Hate - 15
You - 2,950
Sex - 26

Cheers


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

OK, so this sounds like fun....

How many songs total: 8,400
How many hours or days of music: 24.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: A-Punk (Vampire Weekend)
Last Song: 2112 (Rush)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: (brief pause) (Clinic)
Longest Song: In Tune and On Time (DJ Shadow) 1:19:58
(actually have quite a few mixtape kinds of tracks >1 hour... The longest actual song goes to Impossible Soul by Sufjan Stevens clocking in at 25:35. 

Sort by album
First album: Age of Adz (Sufjan Stevens)
Last album: 2112 (Rush, again) (not counting Unknown Album)

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Skinny Love, Bon Iver
2. White Winter Hymnal, Fleet Foxes
3. This Tornado Loves You, Neko Case
4. Keep the Car Running, Arcade Fire
5. A-Punk, Vampire Weekend

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Stuck Between Stations, The Hold Steady 

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 167
Life - 160
Love - 300
Hate - 80
You - 940
Sex - 74 (though to be fair, I do own three Ron Sexsmith albums)


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

How many songs total: 2719
How many hours or days of music: 7.6 Days 

Sort by song title

First Song: A*****e - 4:26 - Denis Leary - No Cure for Cancer	
Last Song: 1987 - 5:22 - Saul Williams - Amethyst Rock Star	

Sort by time

Shortest Song: No. 1 Fear - 0:32 - Jerry Seinfeld - I'm Telling You for the Last Time
Longest Song: Solos (Bass/Guitar) - 18:49 - Metallica - Binge & Purge

Sort by album

First album: Accepted Eclectic
Last album: 2001 (Instrumental) 


Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Whatever You Like - T.I. - 71
2. I Know You Want Me - Pitbull - 68
3. Just Dance - Lady GaGa - 67
4. Starry-Eyed Surprise - Paul Oakenfold - 66
5. Fire Burning - Sean Kingston - 66


First song that comes up on Shuffle: ?

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -26
Life - 85
Love - 105
Hate - 11
You - 352
Sex - 12


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 2797
How many hours or days of music: 7.7 days

Sort by song title
First Song: À part - La Laque (Not sure I even know where that track came from)
Last Song: 9027 Km - Ok Go

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Hi! - 菅野よう子
Longest Song: 9027 Km - Ok Go

Sort by album
First album: The Sopranos Soundtrack
Last album: Woodstock '99

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Dashboard - Modest Mouse
2. Middle of Nowhere - Hot Hot Heat
3. Renegades of Funk - Rage Against the Machine
4. Tear You Apart - She Wants Revenge
5. Sleep Now in the Fire - Rage against the Machine

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Starman - David Bowie

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 6
Life - 75
Love - 110
Hate - 21
You - 285
Sex - 24


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 3317
How many hours or days of music: 9.6 days

Sort by song title
First Song: A-Punk, (Vampire Weekend)
Last Song: 6060-842,(B 52's)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Sacristy bell, 00:11 (Venetian Vespers, Gabrieli Consort).
Longest Song: Foley Room Live In Brussels, 1:17:00 (Amon Tobin).

Sort by album
First album: Abandoned Garden,( Michael Franks).
Last album: ( ), (Sigur Ros).

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Venitian Barge, (The Barmitzvah Brothers)
2. Under The Milky Way, (The Church)
3. Boots Of Spanish Leather, (Nancy Griffiths)
4. Theme From Shaft, (Isaac Hayes))
5. A Summer Long Since Passed, (Virginia Astley)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Margaret vs Pauline, Nico Case.

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death -4
Life - 31
Love - 135
Hate - 1
You - 277
Sex - 22


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 2666
How many hours or days of music: 47.5 days

Sort by song title
First Song: Acrobat, (U2)
Last Song: 821207 The Boatman And The Devil, (The CBS Radio Mystery Theater)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: It Isn’t The Cough, 0:11, (Selections From The Haunted House And Other Spooky Poems And Tales)
Longest Song: 820702 Bring Back My Body, 1:13:58, (The CBS Radio Mystery Theater)

Sort by album
First album: Headlines And Deadlines: The Hits Of a-ha
Last album: 700% Dance Hits [Full Length Versions]

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. When You Leave (Numa Numa) [Basshunter Radio Mix], (Alina)
2. Paradise, (Phoebe Cates)
3. Cuchi-Cuchi [12" Remix], (Charo & The Salsoul Orchestra)
4. The Killing Moon [All Night Version], (Echo And The Bunnymen)
5. Run Like An Antelope, (Phish)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Bye Bye Mon Cowboy, (Mitsou).

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 83
Life - 59
Love - 101
Hate - 3
You - 190
Sex - 5

Numbers are bit wonky because of my inclusion of 1440 "songs" which are actually radio dramas.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

*I just noticed...*

Being this thread is from 2006, it seems iTunes _has_ changed how it organizes music. Back then song titles that began in parentheses were _first_ selections, now they are not. They are listed alphabetically as if _not_ in parentheses.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bjornbro said:


> Being this thread is from 2006, it seems iTunes _has_ changed how it organizes music. Back then song titles that began in parentheses were _first_ selections, now they are not. They are listed alphabetically as if _not_ in parentheses.


What?

This thread was started Feb 25th, 2011, 10:44 PM. ???


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

SINC said:


> What?
> 
> This thread was started Feb 25th, 2011, 10:44 PM. ???


Check the pagination?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ooops, I was looking at page 9 and thought the new neighbour started the thread. Why do new neighbours resurrect dead threads so often?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

SINC said:


> Ooops, I was looking at page 9 and thought the new neighbour started the thread. Why do new neighbours resurrect dead threads so often?


Mostly because they don't know any better, although in this case the thread is timeless!!!


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 16274
How many hours or days of music: 43.2 days

Sort by song title
First Song: A-Roving on a Winter's Night - Arthel "Doc" Watson, The Vanguard Years
Last Song: 2041 - John Mayall, Blues From Laurel Canyon

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Silence 3 - Captain Beefheart, Grow Fins @ 5 seconds
Longest Song: Amarok - Mike Oldfield, Amarok @ 1.00.02

Sort by album
First album: Abbey Road, The Beatles
Last album: 2112, Rush

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. All of Sticky Fingers, Rolling Stones (I listen to albums)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Ooh Las Vegas, Gram Parsons

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 101
Life - 242
Love - 772
Hate - 14
You - 2097
Sex - 5


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

sinc said:


> ooops, i was looking at page 9 and thought the new neighbour started the thread. Why do new neighbours resurrect dead threads so often?


xx)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I got 22 songs for a little over an hour of playtime.

I've never connected to the store, let alone downloaded music from it (or anywhere else online, for that matter. The few I have came from my own CD's & were used for slideshows years ago).

The rest jus' don't matter...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

FeXL said:


> I got 22 songs for a little over an hour of playtime.
> 
> I've never connected to the store, let alone downloaded music from it (or anywhere else online, for that matter. The few I have came from my own CD's & were used for slideshows years ago).
> 
> The rest jus' don't matter...


I guess you take the biscuit for the shortest collection 

Cheers


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

How many songs total: 12680
How many hours or days of music: 33.1 days

Sort by song title
First Song: *"A" by Barenaked Ladies (Maybe You Should Drive)*
Last Song: *"!!!!!!!" by The Roots (Phrenology)*

Sort by time
Shortest Song: *"It's Been Emotional" by Big Chris (Snatch Soundtrack) (0:04)*
Longest Song: *"Raiding the 20th Century - A History of The Cutup" by Strictly Kev (39.04)*

Sort by album
First album: *ABBA Gold, ABBA*
Last album: *808's and Heartbreaks, Kanye West*

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. *"You Don't Know Me (Conan O'Brien Rehearsal)" by Ben Folds (Stems and Seeds)*
2. *"You Make My Dreams" by Hall and Oates ((500) Days of Summer)*
3. *Another One of Those Songs (feat. D-Sisive)" by DJ Format (If YOu Can't Join 'Em... Beat 'Em)*
4. *"Go-go" by Alphabeat (This Is Alphabeat)*
5. *"The Way You Do The Things You Do" by The Temptations (#1's)*

First song that comes up on Shuffle: *"I Never Woke Up In Handcuffs Before" by Hans Zimmer (Sherlock Holmes: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)*

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - *92*
Life - *261*
Love - *695*
Hate - *28*
You - *1385*
Sex - *50*


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

How many songs total: 7260
How many hours or days of music: 17 days

Sort by song title
First Song: À La Claire Fontaine
Last Song: 1941 (the movie) - March

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 26 sec., Her Majesty, The Beatles	
Longest Song: 77 min., Symphony #9, Beethoven

Sort by album
First album: Abbey Road
Last album: 111 Years of Deutsche Grammophon

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. A Prayer Like Any Other (For Nikke), Kevin Welch, K. Kane, F. Kaplin, You Can't Save Everybody
2. Prairie Sky, Steel Rail, The Road Less Travelled
3. How Could Anyone, Heather Bishop, Live
4. Crossing The Water, Eve Goldberg, Crossing The Water
5. There'll Be More Joy, Eileen McGann, Heritage

First song that comes up on Shuffle: 
Earthquake In Los Angeles [February, 1971], Dory Previn, Dory Previn Collection

Search the following and state how many songs come up:

N.B. The numbers include the words appearing in Artists names and Album titles.
Death - 16 (includes 7 songs from L. Cohen's, "Death of a Ladies Man")
Life - 108
Love - 364
Hate - 10 (7 from L. Cohen's "Songs of Love & Hate"; "Chatelaine Lover" (does it count as hate?)
You - 614 (includes artist names: Neil Young, The Youngbloods, etc.; several songs with "your", "young", & "younger" in title.)
Sex - 3


----------



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 14762
How many hours or days of music: 40.4 Day’s

Sort by song title
First Song: A.F.U. (Naturally Wired) by Van Halen
Last Song: 10538 Overture by Electric Light Orchestra

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Sound Clip from my Grandson, called I Love You So Much Papa. (that’s what he say’s) .05
Longest Song: Uncle Meat Film Excerpt Part 1 by Frank Zappa 37.35

Sort by album
First album: Call Of The Wild by Arron Tippin
Last album: 1963 Rock ‘n’ Roll Era, Various Artists

Top Five Most Played Songs
Just got all this music added in over the last few weeks.
1. Sound Clip from my Grandson, called I Love You So Much Papa. (that’s what he say’s)
2. Aaron Tippin, There Ain’t Nothing Wrong With The Radio
3. Billy Dean, Billy The Kid
4. Black Sabbath, Neon Knights
5. Deep Purple Space Truckin’

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Baboom/Mama Said by The Vaughan Brothers

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 6
Life - 435
Love - 1342
Hate - 13
You - 2375
Sex - 27


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Open up your iTunes and fill out this survey, no matter how embarassing the responses might be.

How many songs total: 14718
How many hours or days of music: 39.6 days

Sort by song title
First Song: A by Barenaked Ladies
Last Song: 2001 by Melissa Etheridge

Sort by time
Shortest Song: 0:04, More Music by The Who (from The Who Sell Out) (when I ripped this from the vinyl, I separated the ads from the songs)
Longest Song: 51:12, Bach: The Goldberg Variations by Glenn Gould (another vinyl rip--this one I didn't split into tracks)

Sort by album
First album: Abacab by Genesis
Last album: 90125 by Yes

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Pat Benatar, We Belong
2. Kim Stockwood, 12 Years Old
3. The Beatles, Got to Get You into My Life
4. Bruce Cockburn, Train in the Rain
5. Barclay James Harvest, Hymn

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Beethoven: Symphony #8, 3rd Movement (Herbert Von Karajan; Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 69
Life - 204
Love - 695
Hate - 14
You - 1417
Sex - 36


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

How many songs total: 19,775
How many hours or days of music: 65.6 days 

Sort by song title
First Song: A.D.I./Horror of It All by Anthrax
Last Song: 808080808 by 808 state

Sort by time
Shortest Song: Diamonds and Rust (extended version) - by SOD = 0:04
Longest Song: Essential Mix - Booka Shade - 02-July-2006 = 1:59

Sort by album
First album: The A List: 1985-1990 by Wire
Last album: 90125 by Yes

Top Five Most Played Songs

ok this is embarassing...

1. ABC (The Alphabet Song) (156 plays! can you tell I have little kids?)
2. Wheels On The Bus (Raffi) 70plays
3. Backpack - Dora the Explorer - 59 plays
4. Barney Theme Song - I Love You 57 plays
5. Over In The Meadow (Raffi) - 56 plays

First song that comes up on Shuffle: Policy Of Truth - Depeche Mode

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 140
Life - 382
Love - 698
Hate - 42
You - 1287
Sex - 167


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok since my last post was all kids songs here are the more grown up play counts:

1. Suffer Well - Depeche Mode 
2. Low - Cracker
3. Rocks Off - The Rolling Stones
4. Afterimage - Rush
5. Red Sector A - Rush


----------



## woodandbronze (Feb 21, 2008)

How many songs total: 2896
How many hours or days of music: 8.1 days

Sort by song title
First Song: À l'ombre (3 Gars su'l sofa)
Last Song: 3000 miles from here (Ian Hunter)

Sort by time
Shortest Song: One Last "Whoo-hoo!" for the Pullman (0:06, Sufjan Stevens)
Longest Song: Echoes (22:39, Pink Floyd)

Sort by album
First album: Abbey Road (Beatles)
Last album: 100 Most Famous Songs of the 90's

Top Five Most Played Songs
1. Ágætis byrjun (Sigur Rós)
2. You Gotta Be (Des'ree)
3. Building a Boat (Matt Mays & El Torpedo)
4. Olsen Olsen (Sigur Rós)
5. Mr. Jones (Counting Crows)

First song that comes up on Shuffle: A Raga Suite to Sri Guru

Search the following and state how many songs come up
Death - 7
Life - 30
Love - 152
Hate - 13
You - 284
Sex - 18


----------

